# What Is The Most F'D Up Thing You Did Lately?



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I get to the bank, at the bank machine. I look down I have two different shoes on wtf. Now yes I was speaking to a friend as I was at the door leaving, had a bunch of stuff in arms. Was on my way to grab stuff for dinner and guest.

I had to come back home after the bank no way I was walking round with different shoes on. Socks OK, shirt inside ok maybe lol

But no way in heck I could continue that trip. I fear there is something wrong with me, some major undetected defect perhaps.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

It,s probably because you are getting to much of a good thing James, you will go blind you know. Oh no that is the other thing. :to_become_senile:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Honestly I did not even know it. I don't even remember putting my shoes on. See yea maybe you right

Hold on they were both brown, really diff shoes but at least same color

.......


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Monday, went to ATM ouside post office whilst waiting for my good lady who was inside. Had a lot running though my mind, I entered my card details. Pressed the button for cash withdrawal, Â£50, no receipt. Withdrew my cc card and wandered about the village square, aimlessly for 2 or 3 mins. Saw three men approach cash machine, they started laughing and shouting, they were very happy, "strange" I thought, then went back to running lots of stuff through my mind.............


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Monday, went to ATM ouside post office whilst waiting for my good lady who was inside. Had a lot running though my mind, I entered my card details. Pressed the button for cash withdrawal, Â£50, no receipt. Withdrew my cc card and wandered about the village square, aimlessly for 2 or 3 mins. Saw three men approach cash machine, they started laughing and shouting, they were very happy, "strange" I thought, then went back to running lots of stuff through my mind.............


I did that last year with Â£80  Took a phone call mid transaction and just walked away after collecting my card..... Didn't realise for ages, there was an outside chance that the cash would have been sucked back in as it does if its not taken after a period of a few mins, contacted the bank and it hadn't ....


----------



## BroDave (Sep 27, 2010)

jasonm said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Monday, went to ATM ouside post office whilst waiting for my good lady who was inside. Had a lot running though my mind, I entered my card details. Pressed the button for cash withdrawal, Â£50, no receipt. Withdrew my cc card and wandered about the village square, aimlessly for 2 or 3 mins. Saw three men approach cash machine, they started laughing and shouting, they were very happy, "strange" I thought, then went back to running lots of stuff through my mind.............
> ...


In queue behind someone who did that on Tuesday. Luckily for them it was pointed out by the queue.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jasonm said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Monday, went to ATM ouside post office whilst waiting for my good lady who was inside. Had a lot running though my mind, I entered my card details. Pressed the button for cash withdrawal, Â£50, no receipt. Withdrew my cc card and wandered about the village square, aimlessly for 2 or 3 mins. Saw three men approach cash machine, they started laughing and shouting, they were very happy, "strange" I thought, then went back to running lots of stuff through my mind.............
> ...


Did same in Twickenham last summer Jase, left my money in the machine, again I was waiting for somebody, lent on the railings opposite bank, in the sunshine, life was good. Saw some kids approach ATM and scream with delight as they found the "free" money. I know it sounds daft, but right at that moment, I was was really happy for them.


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Once while on holiday in Spain, during siesta time, so it was dead quiet, I was walking past a cash point.

It made a bleeping noise, and a whole wedge of Passeta notes came out.(it was a long time ago, pre-Euro)

I turned and stared at this revelation, when the cash machine bleeped again, and sucked it all back in.

I've never been sure if I was just not quick enough, or if it was a set up for some kind of practical joke T.V. programme, with a hidden camera.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Keeping on topic..... I came home yesterday to find I hadn't locked the front door when I left in the morning :to_become_senile:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I resigned a couple of weeks ago. I keep wakening up in the morning - too late to go to work! Maybe it wasn't a f'd up thing then! :hypocrite:

Mike


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Went to the local supermarket on Tues lovely sunny day. Spent 20 mins searching the car park for my car getting more & more irate #@*#@ until I remembered I had walked. Its an age thing.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

lordofthefiles said:


> Went to the local supermarket on Tues lovely sunny day. Spent 20 mins searching the car park for my car getting more & more irate #@*#@ until I remembered I had walked. Its an age thing.


Not lately, but I did the opposite thing years ago when I lived with my parents in Twickenham (it was a long time ago, so, sadly, I wasn't one of tho whose who benefitted from MarkF's handout).

I only lived a couple of miles from work, so walked to work most days, but drove if the weather was bad or I had to go out on site.

Drove to work one day. Parked in the car park.

Walked home as it was a lovely summer's day. Got home and couldn't understand why my car wasn't outside the house. :blink:

Sadly, I can't blame age for that, I was still in my 20s.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

To numerous to mention them all :lol: :lol: But last week I finished at 10pm locked up and wandered all the way up the site to hand the keys in then went to leave and had left my bipper thing to get out the gates so had to do the whole thing in reverse to get them.

I lost a car in Florida, a van in Amsterdam, turned up in court on the wrong day and sat for ages before I decided to have a look at the paperwork I was a week late, lost numerous sets of house and car keys, tried to get on the wrong plane at East Midlands airport, turned up several times over the years for the wrong shifts at work and so on and so on



I have never left money at an ATM. I never use them but the opposite one time years ago, wandered into the bank for cash to go and buy a car and took the money, never counted it, why would you it's a bank, and off I went. On counting it later I'm thinking there was still a bit of cash in the bottom of my carrier bag, more than what there should have been left from the car money. Two Thousand Quid more !!!!!!

OK what do you think, the transaction showed the correct amount but the bank teller made a mistake and gave me to much.

*A*......... Did I keep it ???

*B*......... Did I take it back ???


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

The other day, I glanced out of my office window and saw a fabolous pair of breasts. Working in the motor trade, I commented on this fact to two of my workmates, I forget the exact words I used but it was along the lines of, "good golly chaps, what a fine pair of boobies", (alright, it was actually "f*ck me, look at the t*ts on that c*nt", shaming but like I said, it's the motor trade).

Anyway, as I was saying this, my eyes carried on up and I realise to my horror, it's one of the lad's sister. Worse than that, she has a face like a simple horse. By this time, both lads have shot up to look, and in my desperation, I looked around for anything to get me out of the sh*t.

With all the conviction I could muster, I shouted "Not her, that one over there", enthusiastically pointing to a woman well into her 80's, shuffling past laden down with two Lidl carrier bags.

Not my proudest moment.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I have done the bank note thing only maybe 40 or 50 bucks though. Speaking of banks last September I made espanolita put 500 bucks in her bank account to cover her rent, was dramatic event for her, then left my wallet at the bank and someone grabbed it at the bank machine all my ID etc. Bank machines are evil then we agree on this. I still don't know how I left my wallet there realized like in 5 minutes went back was long gone.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hmmmmm Bond, there is a tricky one....

Being the good Communist you gave it back of course, it would be the teller who got into trouble after all , not the decadent capitalist junta of the banks ruling elite......


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Dave O said:


> The other day, I glanced out of my office window and saw a fabolous pair of breasts. Working in the motor trade, I commented on this fact to two of my workmates, I forget the exact words I used but it was along the lines of, "good golly chaps, what a fine pair of boobies", (alright, it was actually "f*ck me, look at the t*ts on that c*nt", shaming but like I said, it's the motor trade).
> 
> Anyway, as I was saying this, my eyes carried on up and I realise to my horror, it's one of the lad's sister.* Worse than that, she has a face like a simple horse.* By this time, both lads have shot up to look, and in my desperation, I looked around for anything to get me out of the sh*t.
> 
> ...


Npt many posts make me laugh out loud anymore... That one did... :rofl: :notworthy:


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

I went to my mate's garage and there was a fabulous shiny new motorbike, complete with proud rider sitting astride. I had a good look round it, passing on all the usual compliments about engineering, colour, apparent speediness and so on...

Then I noticed that the rubber tank cover had a logo embossed into it, but it looked like the thing had been painted by hand. Badly. So I said something along the lines of:

"Bloody typical. You pay a fortune for a bike and some idiotic muppet f*cks it up at the last minute with shoddy workmanship. Pathetic!"

That's right. The vast man-mountain who owned the bike lifted his visor very slightly and said "I did that."

Excellent.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Hmmmmm Bond, there is a tricky one....
> 
> Being the good Communist *you gave it back of course*, it would be the teller who got into trouble after all , not the decadent capitalist junta of the banks ruling elite......


Correct 

It would have been a shame to have the Lad who served me put under pressure and the possibility of his future career blighted, even if he did say it was a mistake the suspicion would always have been there regardless so there was no other choice but to go back to the bank and hand back the money. I actually asked to speak to the manager and asked that he shouldn't be to hard on him, everybody makes a genuine mistake now and then. Never did find out what happened but I hope he was ok.

On the other hand my ex wife, who was a money grabbing, tory voting, daily mail reading, head up her own [email protected] snob wanted to keep the money. :lol: :lol:


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmmm Bond, there is a tricky one....
> ...


I would guessed that would have been your choice.


----------

